# New Sled! Cast'n'Blast Shadowcast 18



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey y'all, well the Shadowcast 18 is all finished up, I pick it up Friday from Ankona and take it back to Sarasota to rig and wire.  I'll use the boat my remaining semester of college in Texas, doing some cast'n'blast on the coast and over in LA for some big redfish action.  I'll be home in Sarasota May and June and look forward to getting really skinny on some flats, when I can't make it offshore.  I'll be hanging my 25 Yammaha 2smoke on her and she's rigged with a baitwell in the center console and some other goodies - It'll be great to have a little boat to run instead of the bigger one when I just wanna fish the skinny water and lights.  Enough Blabbing for now, here are a few pics Erin was kind enough to send to me... Until Friday...


----------



## southedisto (Jun 30, 2013)

*Re: Cast'n'Blast Shadowcast 18*

Nice looking rig. Love the color combos. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

*Re: Cast'n'Blast Shadowcast 18*

Good looking ride! Congrats! Hopefully we can see it at the Ankona owners event on 6/29/14.


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Cast'n'Blast Shadowcast 18*

Thanks! I think it turned out pretty good looking... Wheres the owners' meet?


----------



## ziggysrq (Aug 27, 2013)

That thing looks sweet. Marshal if that's you let's push that thing around for some poon when you get back.


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

Yeah its me... I'll be back in town this weekend to pick it up friday and some family stuff Saturday, swing by, I'll be rigging and hopefully making it offshore Sunday, weather depending...


----------



## Sean_Schlobohm (Mar 21, 2012)

Where is the Ankona event in June?


----------



## jwarren (Aug 23, 2013)

I love that boat. I would like one for similar purposes but I can't have 5' 10" of deck space. I called and they wont shorten it. Too bad b/c everything else I like.


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

Just out of curiosity? Why "can't" you have a longer fore deck -- I'm not criticizing, I'm just intrigued...?


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

Tighlines,

May be some miscommunication on doing a shorter deck, its certainly possible. The standard deck is a full molded deck and shortening it won't have the same finish on the edges without some work to make it look correct. Drop Erin an email about this and she will forward it to me. I can work out the details with you if you would like.

Thanks,

M


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

Mel's response is why so many people wait for a skiff from Ankona (even though the wait list time is getting awful long!)... Great people over there, nonetheless!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

> Where is the Ankona event in June?


6/29/14 in Bradenton

Here is the thread in the events section.
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1398298076/2#2


----------



## jwarren (Aug 23, 2013)

I would be using boat for combination of river flyfishing and sometimes duckhunting. There is simply no need to have a deck any longer than 4' long and that's not really necessary when you're FF during a drift. I prefer to have more interior space for gear bags, cooler, etc. Ideal set up would have (2) storage hatched on each side with walk thru opening. 

Anyway, it cant' be done on this boat so no need to worry.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

> I would be using boat for combination of river flyfishing and sometimes duckhunting. There is simply no need to have a deck any longer than 4' long and that's not really necessary when you're FF during a drift. I prefer to have more interior space for gear bags, cooler, etc. Ideal set up would have (2) storage hatched on each side with walk thru opening.
> 
> Anyway, it cant' be done on this boat so no need to worry.


The man above, Copperhead, is the owner of Ankona, just said it can be done. ..


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

The owner and designer...


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

We're working on every facet of our business and have added 4 skilled craftsman in the past month alone to better address both custom work and to shorten delivery times. Tough to get good people and I know we lose orders because of our backlog, but there will be no shortcuts taken. I really feel to be incredibly fortunate to have the customers we have! Looking forward to having a great time in Bradenton!

M


----------



## Gators52__20 (Dec 31, 2012)

Copperhead since joining this forum I've realized why Ankona Boats are so popular, I'm currently saving up for a Shadowcast 18 as we speak (again largely due to the forum). Thanks for making such a great product.


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

*Update Time*

Well, I have fished the boat pretty hard since I got it all rigged up.  Her first night on the water she got a slam for me and its been fantastic for its intended use ever since.  I'm still working to have it set up perfectly, but I have installed a V-Marine push pole caddy, a MinnKota IPilot, sea del and a few other odds and ends that have made the boat absolutely perfect for my needs.  Furthermore, I want to give a HUGE thank you to Erin, Rory, and Mel at Ankona for having the best customer service I've ever experienced in the marine market (especially when my biggest issue was 100% something I had done and I had a very small time frame to get it fixed).  Castaway did the sea deck for me, and I'm loving it.  As soon as I get my new custom rodholders perfected I'll be getting some for under the gunnels.  

I cannot tell everyone how glad I am that I went with Ankona, and that I will recommend anyone looking for a skiff to give them a good hard look.  

A few pictures of her:






























Ps.  Sorry for no good fishing photos, I've been spending too much time admiring the spit that the boat will float and run in.


Tight Lines,
Marshall


----------



## swampfox (May 9, 2007)

SWEET


----------



## bumpas (Jul 2, 2014)

Man that looks awesome. Does that color seadek get hot?


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

I'll be honest, I haven't had it long enough to tell you in all conditions, but it does get warmer than just white. It is most definitely much much cooler than the bare green gelcoat and was not hot to stand on even after sitting out all day in 90+ degree heat. I had an olive over black yeti pad and I think the teak is cooler than that was.


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

SRQ - I love the config you have and that Seadek looks great. What kind of speeds are you getting with that 25? What prop?


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

TwoKids, I'm getting just under 25 w/ 2 people 8ish gals of gas and gear. I cruise around 21ish. I was having an issue with my prop blowing out wide open, so my 3 blade has as much cup as possible now. I decided to have my aluminum fab guy help me with an anti cav plate so i dont blow out in chop. I'll let you know how it turns out. Overall, I'm much happier with the weight of the 25 than the extra 80 pounds the etec 30 would have given me, especially since i'm carrying about 40 extra pounds myself. I'll have to look, but I believe its a 12p, but I really need to hook up a tach and get dialed in. Its just hard to justify the cost when you're happy with the way it runs...


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

Also I think the prop is a stiletto


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

I know this is an old thread but good God that's the best looking skiff I've seen anywhere in a long time.


----------



## Whiskey Angler (Mar 20, 2015)

No Lie! I couldn't imagine a finer ride to the duck blind. Nice boat, SQR!



> I know this is an old thread but good God that's the best looking skiff I've seen anywhere in a long time.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

I want that console!


----------



## Hunt and Fish SRQ (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks for the compliments guys, Boat has been upgraded a little bit and it pretty much the perfect skiff for me. It now has a 30hp tohatsu with PT&T and a garmin 70DV. She's gotten me on poons, permit, reds, snook and countless other fish more stealthily than I could have ever imagined.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 6, 2013)

Anyway you could post a few pics of your center guide box/grab bar? (Inside and out) Been wanting to add something for my 16' Waterman. Never seen one of these up close. I know Ankona has really fair prices too.


----------



## MRichardson (May 27, 2010)

> Thanks for the compliments guys, Boat has been upgraded a little bit and it pretty much the perfect skiff for me.  It now has a 30hp tohatsu with PT&T and a garmin 70DV.  She's gotten me on poons, permit, reds, snook and countless other fish more stealthily than I could have ever imagined.


How's the performance w/the 30?
I'm planning to put together my next skiff and this is exactly the type of setup I'm looking for. Wondered about speeds since I do cover some ground from time to time.


----------



## Icroc (Feb 23, 2013)

Wow! Your boat looks killer! 
I am on the market for a new skiff and was thinking a SC 18 would fit the bill. I am thinking about one without the tunnel and powering with a Copperhead 23 surface drive. I think this is what I need for an all around fishing and duck hunting boat. Have you hunted out of this boat? How stable is it?


----------



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Icroc said:


> Wow! Your boat looks killer!
> I am on the market for a new skiff and was thinking a SC 18 would fit the bill. I am thinking about one without the tunnel and powering with a Copperhead 23 surface drive. I think this is what I need for an all around fishing and duck hunting boat. Have you hunted out of this boat? How stable is it?


have you looked at the salt marshes? I have a 14 and primarily fish out of it but it would make a great hunting boat, and they're made out of kevlar. Looking at the salt marsh and shadow cast of both sizes it seemed like the 14SM/16SC were the same size if the salt marsh was not larger. I would give Ankona/Salt Marsh a call, I absolutely love mine.


----------



## SCRedfish (Jan 12, 2016)

I have a LC 16 in the same color. I can't wait to get out more. Rose,Mel, Erin, and Rory are great people. I'll post pics when I can figure out how.


----------



## GoGataGo52__20 (Jun 26, 2016)

That seadek looks really sharp.


----------

